# نصائح روحية - موضوع متجدد - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (5 سبتمبر 2017)

حاول ان تعيش الانجيل وان تكون حياتك انعكاس لروح ونور المسيح الذي فيك وان تحب المسيح محبة كاملة وان تسود محبته حياتك وان تعكس كل اقوالك وافعالك مجد المسيح وحده حتى الاخرون يرون ذلك فينجذبوا الى المسيح وحاول زرع المحبة والسلام والتسامح اللامحدودين اللامشروطين الثابتين في محيطك حتى يفيض منك عبير عطر المسيح الزكي اينما حللت وحتى يقولوا هذا الن المسيح ومسيحه الهُ عظيم وحقيقي وحي ومحب للغاية فتربح نفوساً ضالة اليه حتى كل المجد يرجعن اليه وحده


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 سبتمبر 2017)

ان اردت ان تصبح عظيماً فكن خادماً واخدم كل من يحتاج للخدمة بكافة اشكالها مقتدياً بربك وخالقك المسيح الذي جاء للعالم ليظ“خدم وليس ليُخدم كما هو قال عن نفسه في الانجيل وان اردت ان تصبح مؤمناً حقيقياً إخدم الاخرين وكبار السن والمرضى والغرباء والمتروكين والوحيدين وتكون خدمتك مقبولة عند الله اكثر عندما تخدم الذين لا يستطيعون ردها اليك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2017)

ان اردت ان يكون لديك رصيد روحي في ملكوت الله افتقر وتواضع وسامح الذين يسيئون اليك وصلي لاجلهم من كل قلبك حتى تطلقهم من جانبك وتحرر نفسك منهم ولا تأخذ حقك بيديك حتى ولو تسنى لك ذلك بل اترك المسيح ياخذ حقك وينتقم لك ولا تجازي الشر بالشر بل بالخير وهذا ليس ضعفاً منك او قلة كرامة منك مطلقاً بل عندما تجازي الشر بالخير فكأنك تضع جمرة نار على افواههم وكن انت المبادر لصنع سلام بين شخصين متخاصمين حتى اذا كانا متخاصمين لسنوات عديدة بادر انت بالصلح بينهم واسأل حكمة المسيح منه فهو يعطي حكمته الالهية بسخاء ولا يعيّر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 سبتمبر 2017)

ان طلب احد منك شيئاً كمساعدة ساعده او حاجة من حاجياتك فاتركها له او شرح منك ان كنت طالباً في المدرسة او الجامعة فاشرح بالتفصيل او القيام بفعل خير لاحدهم فقم به بكل فرح عالماً انك تطبق كلام المسيح ( من سخرك ان تمشي معه ميلاً فامشي معه ميلين ومن طلب ردائك فاتركه له ) لان المسيحية هي فعل محبة وخدمة في ذات الوقت


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 سبتمبر 2017)

كن صانع سلام وحتى تصنع سلاماً يجب ان تتمتع بسلاماً داخلياً بنفسك حتى تزرعه في محيطك وان لم تكن كذلك اخرج للطببعة وانظر رهبة خلائق الله فالسلام الخارجي وانت في خلوتك ينتج عنه سلام داخلي فلا يمكن لشخص ان يصنع السلام وهو بداخله حرب اي لا يتمتع بسلام داخلي مع نفسه فثلث الاشخاص يكرهون عملهم وباقي الثلثين يعملون في اعمال ليست مخصصة لهم وينتج التذمر وعدم الرضى عدم سلام داخلي بينما القناعة وتميم ارادة الله في حياتنا ينتج عنه سلام داخلي هو سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ومنه تستطيع ان تزرع السلام في محيطك وان كنت كذلك فطوباك لان المسيح قد قال ( طوبى لصانعي السلام فانهم ابناء الله يدعون).


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أكتوبر 2017)

ان هاجمك ابليس بخطية معينة او بادمان معين انتهره وقل ( اغرب عني يا ابليس فانا مغسول بدم المسيح وانا مغطى بماء جنب المسيح لن تقدر ان تهزمني ابدتً ويسوع معي في كل حين) وابغض من داخلك تلك الخطية او ذلك الادمان وابعدهما من مخيلتك فستنتصر في حربك الروحية بقوة دم المسيح وبماء جنبه الزكيان الطاهران النقيان لا تستسلم لليأس واطلب معونة الرب يسوع فسيعطيك حالاً ما تطلبه منه تكلم معه واطلب منه كيفية التصرف بحكمة فهو يعطي الحكمة بسخاء ولا يعير


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 أكتوبر 2017)

ان شعرت بالالم كأن اساء احد معاملتك او شعرت بأنك مظلوم من قبل احدهم وليس لك حول او قوة ، تحمل الالم ولا تجعل الالم يشعرك بالمرارة والسخط واليأس والغضب الداخلي ولا تدع المك يعوقك من المضي للامام في حياتك اذ ان شعورك بالالم يشعرك بانك موجود فعلاً ولا تحاول تخفيف المك بالاسراف بشرب الكحول او شرب المسكنات الخاصة بتخدير او تخفيف الالم اي لا ضير من ان تكون متالم على ان تفقد رشدك  ويتضرر كبدك من الكحول ومسكنات الالم
وكن منأكداً ان شعرت بانك مكروه من محيطك فاذكر ان هناك شخصاً يحبك لشخصك الا وهو رب المجد يسوع المسيح وهو دوماً وابداً معك وهو لم ولن ينساك مطلقاً وابتهج وافرح وحتى وانت تشعر بذلك فما قيمة البشر مقارنةً بمحبة رب المجد يسوع اك لشخصك لذاتم والالم يقربك منه ويشعرك بانه موجوداً وعليك عبادته وخدمته لانه ربك وخالقك وثانياً لانه ان كان هو جاء ليخدم لا ليُخدم اي كان خادماً فكم بالحري نحن ان نخدمه اولاً ونخدم بعضنا البعض ثانياً


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 أكتوبر 2017)

حتى تتأكد من خلاصك يجب اولاً ان تؤمن بشخص المسيح وثانياً ان تكون حياتك تعكس الاتحاد الكامل بينك وبين شخص المسيح تلك العلاقة الوثيقة بين المؤمن وربه ناشئة من كونه مسبياً بجمال وروعة وحلاوة طعم الرب يسوع اللذيذ المذاق وطيبته وحنانه وقلبه الواسع الرحمة والوديع والمتواضع القلب وحياتك وافعالك واقوالك تعكس نور وعطر المسيح الزكي الذي فيك بحيث ليس انت تحيا في المسيح بل المسيح يحيا فيك بحيث يرى الاخرون بانك حقيقةً ملح ونور للمحيطين بك وصانع سلام وخادم الكل وتجعل نفسك ادنى وأقل منزلةً من الاخرين اي تتسم بالتواضع الكامل والقناعة الكاملة بما انت عليه فيرى الاخرون اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أكتوبر 2017)

انسى الماضي والذكريات الاليمة وفكر بانك مثمر وسط ارض مليانة ذل واسى وحزن واستشهد بقولي هذا عن مباركة ابونا يعقوب لابنه افرايم ومعنى اسم افرايم اي مثمر الذي جعله عاى يديه اليمنى والنه الاخر واسمه منسى اي الله انساني الماضي فالله لا يريدك ان تتذكر الماضي والامه وان هاجمك ابليس بهذه الذكريات فانتهره باسم يسوع فانت لست محلوقاً لتأكل وتشرب بل لتثمر في وسطك وبين الذين حواليك ولتكون مصدر نور وملح للاخرين وتجذب الاخرين وتربحهم للمسيح يسوع وهكذا تكون غصناً مثمراً في كرمة المسيح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أكتوبر 2017)

ان احسست بالظلم من قبل الناس المحيطين بك لا لشئ فقط لكونك خادم للمسيح وتحبه محبة كاملة فطوباك هكذا قال المسيح  فلا تيأس من عون وتعضيد ورحمة ومعونة يسوع لك فهو يستخدم ألمك ليشكل فيك اذ ان كل الاشياء التي من حولك تعمل لخيرك ولصالحك ولا يصادفك موقف او أزمة ما وهي من قبيل الصدفة من لحطة تسليم حياتك للمسيح فثق به راعياً لحياتك وهو يستخدم كل ما حولك وانت في اتونك لمجده اولاً ثم لتزكية ايمانك ثانياً والطبيعي انك تُستهدف من قبل ابليس ليرمي عليك التهم ظلماً وبهتاناً ليختبر مدى ايمانك بالمسيح لانك تمثل خطراً عليه وعلى مملكته الشريرة ولو تركك كل الناس حولك وبقيت وحيداً فانت لست وحيداً ويسوع سوف بتدخل بنفسه وبعلن برائتك من كل التهم وهو بنفسه سيحارب عنك وبه النصر فانتطر المنفذ لنشكلتك لانه وعد الهي لك بانه لن يحملك فوق طاقتك ومع كل مشكلة يعطيك المنفذاو يخرجك بنفسه منها منتصراً بنعمته وبقدرته وبقوته


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أكتوبر 2017)

مهما بانت الارض حواليك ظلام ومها تمر به من ضيقات والام وامراض لا تنظر لازمتك ومشكلتك ومرضك بل انظر للنور اللي جاي ليه المسيح ليعطيك اكليل النصرة والفرح والابتهاج فالهك المسيح ليس ببعيدٍ عنك يستطيع ان يصلك حيثما انت فهو كلي الوجود خارج نطاق زماننا ومكاننا البشريين لا حدود له وهو اله المستحيلات والتعويضات فلا شئ مستحيل عنده وهو عنده لمشاكلك الف حل فثق به واصبر على ازمتك ومرضك ومشكلتك فلمسة واحدة من يسوع تبرئك ويرفعك من ضيقتك والمك فهو اللي شق البحور وعمل فيها طريقاً وهو الذي بعث بالطعام للنبي ايليا مع الغراب عندما حلت مجاعة حواليه ووهو الذي كمم افواه الاسود من ان تفترس النبي دانيال وهو الشخص الرابع اللي كان ماشياً مع الفتية الثلاثة الذين القيوا باتون النار وهو هو امساً واليوم والى الابد صدق انه سيعمل معك نفس ما عمله سابقاً لانك حبيبه وابنه العالي عليه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 نوفمبر 2017)

انتهر الارواح الشريرة وإبليس في بيتك ومكان عملك حيث يسود الخصام والفرقة والخلاف والغضب والشجار هذا يعني وجود وسيادة ابليس في بيتك او ان كان ذلك في عملك فاختر مكاناً في بيتك حيث تجتمع الاسرة به وتكون به بمفردك واصرخ بصوتٍ عالٍ قائلاً
باسم الرب يسوع المسيح وسلطان لاهوته المحيي انتهر كل روح مضادة ساكنة محاربة او هارلة بمغادرة منزلي وعدم العودة اليه مجدداً وباسم الرب يسوع تُقطع كل الرباطات وتفك كل القيود ويحرر منزلي من الارواح الشريرة وإبليس وحيث روح الرب موجود يوجد فرح وسلام ووئام وتفاهم وانسجام وحرية مطلقة وهكذا في مكان عملك انتهر كل روح شيطانية باسم الرب يسوع وسلطانه المحيي وانت بمفردك داخل مكان عملك بصوتٍ عالٍ جتى تهرب منك الارواح الشريرة وإبليس ويسود سلام الرب يسوع وفرحه اللذان يفوقان كل عقل وادراك بشريين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 نوفمبر 2017)

ان سقطت في خطية معينة فتب عنها وانهض وقم من جديد واعترف بها لالهك المسيح وتأكد بانه قد غفرها لك ونساها ولا يعود يذكرها وانت اثبت في الايمان بيسوع المسيح وتذكر انه بموته بدالك عاى الصليب وقيامته قد احيى مماتك الروحي والجسدي وانت حاول ان لا ترتكبها مرة اخرى وتطفأ روح الله القدوس الذي يملاك  ولا تفكر بها لانها افكار شريرة من ابليس هو يعرف نقطة ضعفك ويهاجمك بها في دماغك فانت انتهره وقل له ( اغرب عني يا ابليس لن اخطأ ثانيةً للرب يسوع الذي فداني بدمه وحياته وانا مغطى بدم المسيح ومغسول بماء جنب المسيح لن تهزمني بعد الان) وقم من سقطتك وتجدد وتشجع وابدأ بداية جديدة مع الرب يسوع وجياة ملؤها عبادة ومحبة وخدمة الرب يسوع  لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*الاتسان البار ليس الذي لا يخطأ بل الذي يتوب للمسيح كلما اخطأ*

لا يوجد ولا بار واحد على هذه الارض كلها ولا واحد وان قلنا نحن ابرار ضللنا ومال كل واحدٍ الى طريقه واعوزنا مجد الله
ولكن المؤمن الذي يتوب كلما اخطأ ويقوم وينهض من سقطته هو المؤمن البار اذ ليس الخطورة في ان تسقط بخطيئة معينة فقبلك سقط الانبياء والقديسيين والرسل ولكنهم اسرعوا وتابوا للمسيح وبكوا بكاء مر وندموا فقبل الله توبتهم اذاً نصبح ابرار ان تبتا وندمنا على خطايانا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 نوفمبر 2017)

اكرم المسيح في حياتك في افعالك في اقوالك فان اكرمت المسيح يُكرمك الله الاب ويسالمك اعداؤك وازرع اكرام الله في اولادك منذ صغرهم فاكرام الله هو شيئاً تفعله انت امام الله وابتاؤك وليس ما تعلمه اياهم فهم يروك تكرم الله في كل شئ فسيكرمون هم ايضاً الله في حياتهم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 نوفمبر 2017)

حتى تكون انساناً روحانياً يجب التغذي من كلمة الله المقدسة باستمرار وان تهيئ الجو المناسب لتطبيق الكتاب المقدس حرفياً وان يكون الكتاب المقدس منهاج حياتك ودليلها ومرشدها ويجب ان تعرف ما هي دعوة الله لحياتك وارادته في حياتك وان تتمم مشيئته في حياتك حتى تكسب رضا الله عليك وان يكون هو المرشد الموجه لتطبيق ما يريده الله ان تفعله في حياتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 نوفمبر 2017)

يجب ان تغفر للمسيئن اليك تطلق هذه الانفس من قيود عدم غفرانك لهم وتتحرر من هذه القيود ومتى ما صفيت قلبك واحببت الرب يسوع من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك سترى نفسك تسامح الاخرين باللاوعي وتقابل اسائتهم بالمحبة وباللطف وتغفر لهم من كل قلبك وليس التسامح نقصاً وضعغاً منك بل كأنك تضع جمرة نار على افواههم وتجعلهم يتعرفون لشخص المسيح الذي فيك اللي منورك ومنور المحيط حواليك واللي تفوح رائحة عبير عطره الزكي من خلالك ومن خلال تصرفاتك المليئة محبة ولطف ووداعة وسلام وتسامح ورحمة لامحدودين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2017)

ونحن مقبلون على الاحتفال بذكرى عيد ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد يجب ان نفكر كاذا نقدم له كهدايا وليس نتوقع من طفل صغير مولود حديثاً الهدايا لانه عيد ميلاده هو شخصياً وايس عيد ميلادنا نحن فيجب ان نفكر ماذا باستطاعتنا ان نقدم له كهدايا كأن نكرس انفسنا لخدمته وقتنا كله ليس ملكنا بل نهديه اياه لكسب نفوس ضائعة مخدوعة تائهة لم تسمع به اطلاقاً ان نساهم في اسماعهم واخبارهم ببشارة ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح وشرح الايمان به لهم وتسليمهم انفسهم له ليحصلوا على خلاصه وفدائه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 مارس 2018)

صم وصلي في كل الاوقات لانك لست عالماً بما قد يحدث وبما هو آت
وقدم للمسيح التسبيحات والتضرعات يسوع قادم يسوع ات
صم وصلي كثيراً في اليوم ولا تخلد كثيراً الى النوم
لان العريس يسوع قادم لا يُعلم في اي يوم يسوع قادم يسوع ات
وان كنت لا تستطيع الصوم لانك عليل فاصمت وصم عن الكلام وتكلم بالقليل
لان الثرثرة وكثرة الكلام غير ناجعة الا منها القليل يسوع قادم يسوع ات
وكن متيقظ وسهران سيأتي المسيح في اي ان
وسيفتح الباب لدخول المؤمنون مع العريس فاحترس
وتب وتندم وارجع للمسيح قبل ان يغلق الباب وتخسر الوليمة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 مارس 2018)

اخرج من مغارتك وهي مغارة اليأس والاحباط كم مرة تمنيت ان لا تكمل مشوارك اليومي كم مرة احسست ان حياتك بلا معنى وبلا هدف هذا ما يثيره ابليس بدماغك فيجب ان ترد عليه بكلمة الله قائلا( ان الله لم يخلقني للفشل اذ قد قال اروم ان تكون ناجحاً ونفسك ناجحة ولقد قال يسوع ايضاً لسنا نحن مخلوقين للفشل بل للنجاح اخرس يا ابليس انا بر الله في المسيح انا مغطى بدم المسيح انا مغسول بماء جنب المسيح لن يمكنك خداعي الان فانا ممتلئ بكلمة الله وانا سامتنع عن هذه المشاعر ولن اقلق حول المستقبل وانا قد خلقني يسوع لغاية عظيمة ولست مجرد انسان عادي فانا جوهرة ولؤلؤة ثمينة بعينيه وانا ساتابع مسيرتي مع المسيح وانا سأثبت بايماني به ولي بعد حين اكليل الحياة الابدية وانا سأظ°تمم ارادة الله في حياتي وسأخدمه ويأعبده وسأشكره وسأسبحه مدى حياتي فسيتركك ابليس فوراً


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 نوفمبر 2019)

صلوا وبلا انقطاع ولا تملٌوا ولتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله واشكروا الله في كل شئ ولا تطفئوا الروح القدس الساكن فيكم الحال فيكم منذ يوم عماذكم ولا تخمدوا نوره وناره فيكم العامل فيكم بمراعاة خطية او اثم في قلوبكم فسينطفئ الروح القدس فيكم ولا تحتقروا كلمة الله باعطائها اهمية اقل من قيمتها الحقيقية فسراج لارجلكم هي كلمة الله المقدسة وتمسكوا بكل ما هو حق وصائب وارفضوا اي تعليم لا يتماشى مع كلمة الله المقدسة وصلوا لاجل بعضكم البعض ولتكن محبتكم بعضاً لبعضٍ شديدة ومسامحين بعضكم البعض كما سامحكم الله في المسيح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 مارس 2020)

العالم الباطل الزائل وان حليت الايام فهي من غير يسوع اوهام وقتية سرعان ما تزول فلا تتشبث بالعالم ولا بما يعطيه العالم من ملذات وشهوات لان العالم هو ليس موطنك بل ملكوت الله الابدي واطرح كل غالي عندك وتيجانك عند قدمي المسيح ولا يغلى شئ عليك سوى المسيح نفسه وعش له وأحببه محبة قوية كاملة فسيطرح خوفك ويأسك وظلامك خارجاً وستختفي تلقائياًالمشاعر السلبية وتحل محلها سلام وفرح واطمئنان وعزاء لامحدودين لا كما يعطيه العالم وأخدم المسيح لمجد اسمه القدوس وكن غصناً مثمراً في كرمته وقل له الهم ها انذا ارسلني فاعلاً في كرمتك وكن انت النور والملح للاخرين ليرى الاخرون المسيح الذي فيك


----------



## BITAR (7 أبريل 2020)

*متابع 
الى مزيد من الروائع الكتابية 
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 أبريل 2020)

لو كنا نحن المؤمنون بالمسيح ككنيسة بالمجمل لو كنا ننشد ونهتف ( امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع) من كل قلوبنا وعايشين حياة الاستعداد للقاء المسيح الملك ومتلهفين ومتشوقين لمجيئه ومجده وحصاد النفوس الضاله لملكوته شغلنا الشاغل وليس لتحقيق امنياتنا واحلامنا الشخصية وعايشين لذواتنا كأننا بدون مسيح لرفع الله هذا الوباء العالمي عنا الان ولكن في نفوس متشبثة ومتكلبشة بما في العالم وغير رافعة اعينها وقلوبها نحو شخص المسيح وحده وعليه متكلون واليه يرفعون صلواتهم وشكواهم ودعواهم وغير منتظرين العريس الملك وكل يوم بنعيشه بيقربنا لمجيئه وفاتوا كم سنة يا ترى كم بقى لحين مجئ المسيح ونختطف على السحاب ونملك كراسينا ونتسيد معه ونراه بأم اعيننا ووجهاً لوجه ونسبى من جماله ونشاهد مجد جلاله ومابيهمناش اللي موجود في الملكوت واللي بيهمنا هو وجودنا مع عريس نفوسنا وملكنا وحبيبنا رب المجد يسوع والى ان يتوب اخر شخص عن طرقه الردية يستجيب الرب يسوع لصلواتنا ويرفع عنا هذا الوباء العالمي الخطير ونعيش ونحن نهلل ونسبحه ونرنمله بأحلى الاناشيد ونباركه ونشكره على الدوام تبارك اسمه القدوس الى الابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 أبريل 2020)

العمى الروحي هو الانسان اللي مش ذايق نعمة ومحبة الله وعايش غير تايب عن خطاياه وهو عايش نطرياً بس ميت روحياً مبتعد عن الله بكلبشته بما يعطيه العالم وجعلها الهاً له دون المسيح وحده والبصيرة الروحية هي ان المسيح عايش فينا ويراه الاخرون فينا وعايش علاقة حميمية معه ويرى السماء مفتوحة ويرى الملكوت الابدي من هنا على الارض بعيون ايمانه وان يرى المسيح حاضر معنا فهو عمانوئيل اي الله معنا ثم أخيراً نرى عن ضعفاتنا وخطايانا ونجعلها امامنا في كل حين ونفتخر بأمور ضعفنا فتحل علينا قوة الله فحينما نحن ضعفاء نصبح أقوياء والبصيرة الروحية هي ان نشكر الله على نعمه وعطاياه لينا وان نرى ايجابيات الاخرين ونتغاضى عن سلبياتهم فالمحبة تستر وتتأنى وتترفق ونراهم بانهم صورة الله والبصيرة الروحية هو ان تحب الله من كل قلبك وفكرك وقدرتك فمن ملئ محبة الله ستحب الاخرين كما أحبك المسيح وستطرد المحبة الكاملة كل المشاعر السلبية كالخوف والقلق والاكتئاب جانباً وتحل محلها مشاعر المحبة والسلام والفرح والاطمئنان اللذين يفوق كل عقل فلا يخاف شيئاً سوى الله وحده وستحب الذين يكرهونك وستغفر لهم تلقائياً كما غفر لنا المسيح وقدام المسيحي هدف واحد هو تمجيد اسم المسيح وحصاد الانفس الضالة للمسيح وامامه الوعود الالهية المتشبث فيها من خلال حياته وخدمته وتعامله الاخرين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أبريل 2020)

*ما هو الباب المفتوح الذي فتحه لنا الله القدير؟*

لقد وردت عبارة ( الباب المفتوح من قبل الله) في الكتاب المقدس ويحمل عدة معاني فقد يعني العزاء والرجاء فعندما يفقد الانسان رجاؤه وتغلق كل الابواب في وجهه فالله هو الذي يفتح فلا احد يغلق وهو الذي يغلق ايضاً
"بعد هذا أبصرت، وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء.. وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء.." (رؤ 4: 1، 2). إنها تعزية عجيبة لرسول المسيح الحبيب يوحنا العظيم ، وهو في ضيقته وفي منفاه
وفي رسالة الى كولوسي والاصحاح الرابع
آيات 2-4: - واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر. مصلين في ذلك لاجلنا نحن أيضًا ليفتح الرب لنا بابا للكلام لنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من اجله أنا موثق أيضًا. كي اظهره كما يجب أن اتكلم.
في وسط شدائد الحياة نشعر باحتياجاتنا لله، وبالصلاة نحصل على المعونة منه، وبعد أن تنفرج الشدة ونفرح، علينا أن نظل مصلين بشكر لله.

لذلك قال الرسول واظبوا = وهذه مثل صلوا بلا أنقطاع (1 تس 5: 17، 18) + (لو 1:18) أي نثابر بإيمان واثقين في مواعيد الله. ساهرين = المقصود الذهن اليقظ والحواس المنضبطة لئلا تتسلل خطايا تدنس القلب والصلاة المستمرة بيقظة بدون غفلة، وهذا هو تعليم الرب يسوع رأيناه في سهره للصلاة في البستان.
ليفتح الرب لنا بابًا:
1.  يعطي الله سببًا للكلام.
2.  يهيئ الأذهان للسماع والاستجابة.
3.  يفتح القلوب للإيمان.
4.  يزيل معوقات الشيطان.
5.  يعطينا الرب قوة لنتكلم بسر الإنجيل ويهيئ الفرصة.
ولاحظ أنه بدأ الرسالة بالصلاة لأجلهم وها هو يطلب الصلاة لأجله وهذه هي الشفاعة في المسيحية (يع 5: 16). وهو يطلب أن يعطيه الرب قوة على الخدمة والكرازة وليس خروجه من السجن، أو عمل المعجزات سر المسيح = دخول الأمم للإيمان، وهذا ما أثار اليهود عليه وانتهى الأمر بسجنه.
أظهره كما يجب = أتكلم بحكمة تجد قبولًا.
هأنذا قد جعلت أمامك بابًا مفتوحًا، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه" (رؤ 3: 8).
إنها كلمة من الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا احد يفتح" (رؤ 3: 7). كلمة عزاء، كلما نتذكرها نمتلئ بالرجاء، ونجد فرحًا بهذا الباب المفتوح في السماء.
عندما تغلق الأبواب الأرضية يفتح الرب بابًا في السماء:
† هناك آية جميلة جدًا قالها القديس يوحنا الرائي هي: "نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء".
† فكلما تتعقد أمامك الأمور وتصل في ذلك إلى منتهاها، وتظن أنه لا خلاص، تقول كما قال يوحنا الرائي: "نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بَابٌ مَفْتُوحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 1). الله لا يسمح أبدًا أن يفقد الناس الرجاء، فإن كانت الأبواب الأرضية كلها مغلقة، فهناك دائمًا بابًا مفتوحًا في السماء.
وكما قال ابونا يعقوب عندما كان هارباً من وجه اخيه عيسو لئلا يقتله لانه سرق بكوريته رأى سلماً واصلاً للسماء
مَا هذَا إِلاَّ بَيْتُ اللهِ، وَهذَا بَابُ السَّمَاءِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 17)
والباب المفتوح يمكن ان يعني باب الرزق فالله هو وحده الرازق والذي يقوت الكل وقد يكون باب فتح الارحام المغلقة وقد يكون باب الحياة
فمثلما نجى الله ابونا يونان من بطن الحوت بعد بقائه فيه ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي وقذفه من جوفه واعطاه باب الحياة وكما نجى الله ابونا دانيال من جب الاسود وكما نجى الفتية الثلاثة من اتون النار فهو هو امساً واليوم للابد هكذا سينجيك ويحفظك وينقذك من كل خطر ومن كل شر ومن كل وباء فالله عوننا وسترنا وتحت ظله نبيت ولن تقترب نكبة من مسكنك ويفتح لك ابواب الحياة 
وقد يكون باب النجاح في حياتك فكما كان الله مع ابونا يوسف ونجاه من السجن ومن تهمة زوجة الفرعون وجعله الشخص الثاني في مملكة فرعون المصرية وجعله ناجحاً في حياته سيجعلك ناجحاً في حياتك لانه يروم ان تكون ناجحاً ونفسك صحيحة وناجحة وان تكون فرحاناً على طول 
وقد يكون باب الحياة الابدية
كرنا بقصة حدثت قديمًا عندما أخطأ الإنسان، الله وضع أحد الكروبيم بسيف من نار على شجرة الحياة، حتى لا يأكل أحد منها. لأن البشرية كلها كان محكومًا عليها بالموت. وهنا أغلق الله باب الحياة الأبدية.

† ولكن عندما تم الفداء، قال الرب لهذا الكروب: رد سيفك إلى غمدك، "اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 18: 11)، يفتح الطريق إلى شجرة الحياة مرة أخرى. ولذلك يقول الرب: "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة"، والنص هو: "مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ اللهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 7) فتعود الحياة كما كانت. كان الفردوس مغلقًا لأن الناس لا يستحقونه، وعندما تم الفداء، فتح باب الفردوس ودخل فيه الأبرار الراقدين على رجاء ودخل معهم اللص اليمين. "الله يغلق ولا أحد يفتح، ويفتح ولا أحد يغلق".
بعض الموضوع مقتبس والباقي بقلمي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 أبريل 2020)

*انا مطمن والرب لي ضمان*

انا مطمن والرب لي ضمان
هو بايديه قايدني وهو لي القبطان
انا متشال في عينيه ومسنود على ذراعيه
وانا معاه مستلذ بطعمه وعايش فرحان

لو مشيت وسط البحور
هو بيعديني وسطيها وهو لي النور
هو مسيج حوالي بسوره وماسك بيميني بأيديه
مهما لاقيت الام وضيقات انا عايش في امان

لو سمحلي بالاتون سلامه وسطيه مضمون
بيحارب عني وحاملني على منكبيه
هايرسي سفينة حياتي في غربتي الى بر الامان

انا هاخاف ليه وربي الحبيب يسوع
معايا في كل وقت وهاسبحه وارنمله بصوت مسموع
هاعلن ايماني ورجائي للعالم بيه ولساني ها يهتف ليه
هوذا صلب ربنا ومات وقام من اجلنا جميعاً يا جموع

انا هاشهد عنه وسط ذي الحياة
فالرب يسوع هو وحده فلك النجاة
هيا ايها البعيدين عنه اقبلوا اليه
فهو وحده المخلص والفادي وواهب الحياة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أبريل 2020)

اجعلني احبك يا يسوع انت وحدك بجد 
ومايبقاش في قلبي غيرك انت حبي الاوحد
وياما شهدت عنك وقلبي بعيد هناك
وياما رنمتلك ومش حاسس باني معاك
اريد يا ربي حبيبي يسوع اعيشلك انت بس
واحبك انت وحبك يعلو ويسمو في قلبي والنفس
وعايز اشعر بانك عايش فيظ°ّ لا انا فيك
واتصرف كما يليق باني تلميذك وما حدش بيهمني غيرك
فاغسلني يا ربي بقيامتك المجيدة
والبسني الحلة البيضاء الجديدة
وطهرني من خطاياي وانا عايش قيامتك المنتصرة
واجعلني لا اشفى من حبك وابقى بحبك مليان ومريض
واجعلني دوماً اشهد عنك وانت تحيا فيٌ
وتصرفاتي تطابق اقوالي كسفير عنك ورسول
ويا رب ها انذا ارسلني فاعلاً لحصادك الوفير
واستخدمني مبشراً بصلبك بفديتك بقيامتك
بثياب براقة بيضاء اكسيني انت يا رب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أبريل 2020)

الانسان الطبيعي الذي يخاف لا يعرف الله لان محبة الله الكاملة تطرح الخوف خارجاً اما الروحي فلا يخاف الا الله وحده فالله خلق ادم انساناً كاملاً على شبهه وصورته ونفخ فيه نسمة حياة وجعل الابدية في قلبه والمؤمن الروحي لا يخاف ويعيش مهابة الله واتقائه ويملاه سلام ما بعد سلام الذي يفوق كل عقل وصوت المؤمن الروحي وجد في العالم يحول الاموات الى احياء وهو مصدر سلام يملئ محيطه بالسلام فالمستمعون لله يحكمون في الموت ولا يحكم الموت فيهم فعندنا الكلمة النبوية فحصانتنا في رسالتنا في كلمة الله المقدسة 
وَأَمَّا الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ." (1 كو 2: 15) فمصدر الخوف هو الخطية فعندما يكون المسيح لنا غير ان نكون نحن في المسيح فهو مات لاجل الجميع فانا اخذت كل صلاحية له فتصبح ليٌ في الصليب فانا له فالمسيح لي الى ان اخلص وانا للمسيح عندما اخلص ومبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في المسيح يسوع فنصبح مصدر سلام واشباع وارضاء الاخرين لان اذهاننا الروحية استنارت ونعلم ان تحريرنا من الخطية هو اعظم من القيود اي القيود المادية ايا كانت نوعها فالمستمع لله يسكن امناً متحرراً من الخوف واي شر كما  في سفر ارميا "فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عَلَى مِيَاهٍ، وَعَلَى نَهْرٍ تَمُدُّ أُصُولَهَا، وَلاَ تَرَى إِذَا جَاءَ الْحَرُّ، وَيَكُونُ وَرَقُهَا أَخْضَرَ، وَفِي سَنَةِ الْقَحْطِ لاَ تَخَافُ، وَلاَ تَكُفُّ عَنِ الإِثْمَارِ." (إر 17: 8)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أبريل 2020)

انجيلنا هو انجيل الرخاء ورخاؤنا ليس في بحبوبتنا ومالنا الكثير وغنانا المادي فمسيحنا ولد ملكاً وصلب ملكاً ولكنه عاش فقيرا فالروحي في مرضه هو مصدر شفاء للاخرين وفي تعبه يكون مصدر تعزية للاخرين وفي ضيقته هو مصدر سلام يشبع الاخرين المحتاجين الجواعى بغنى وسلام المسيح الذي فيه لانه يكون رسولاً له ومبشراً به بل رخاؤنا هو السلام والتعزية والعزاء وسط الضيقات والالم والاتعاب بالمسيح الحي في اوانينا تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أبريل 2020)

المسيح الذي بلا خطية اصبح خطية لاجلنا لنصبح نحن بر الله فيه فأخذ ما لنا واعطانا بره وقداسته وكماله وطهارته ونقاوته لانه قدوس وبار ويريد ان يسكن في اوانينا ومش ها ينفع ان يسكن فينا ونحن خطاة فبررنا وخلصنا وفدانا بدماه وبموته وقيامته اصبحنا نحن ابرار مؤهلين لكي يأتي المسيح بنفسه والله الاب ويسكنوا في وفيك ويجعلوك مسكناً لهم اذ عندما تعرف صلاحياتك في المسيح لا تخطئ ولا تخاف الا هو وحده لان محبة المسيح بتملاك وخراف المسيح لا تخطئ وبتكره الخطية فهي مسكناً صالحاً لله القدرس البار


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أبريل 2020)

للمشاكل والصعوبات نواحي ايجابية 
للصعوبات والمشاكل نواحي ايجابية فهي كالنار التي نمتحن بها فنخرج كالذهب ونخرج بمستوى روحي انضج وهي تظهر شخصيتنا وليس سمعتنا فشخصيتنا لا يمكننا معرفتها الا اذا واجهنا المشاكل وهي لا تتغير وسمعتنا هي التي تكتب على ضريح القبر بينما شخصيتنا هي ما تعلنه الملائكة عنا لله القدير عند انتقالنا من هذا العالم والمشاكل تؤهلنا للاعتماد والاتكال على الله القدير وليس على قدراتنا الشخصية والمشاكل تهدينا لطرق الله ومعرفة سبله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 أبريل 2020)

كثيراً ما نعاني من حروب في اسرنا في حروب مع معارفنا ولكننا عندما ندرك رحمة الله اللامتناهية الشاملة الواسعة التي تسعنا كلنا وخطايانا ونختبر سلام الله الذي يملئ نفوسنا فلا شئ في العالم كله لا نستطيع فعله فلقد قال المسيح( لقد دفع لي كل سلطان ) في انجيل متى والاصحاح 28
18 فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلًا: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،
كل سلطان وليس السلطان وحده في السماء وعلى الارض وهذا يجعلنا نفرح بالرب يسوع الذي به نستطيع ان نغلب مشاكلنا وننتصر عليها ونقوم من موتنا الروحي وسلامه يملى حياتنا وحياة اسرنا ومع الذين من حوالينا


----------

